# Selling MARK makeup?



## RoseyPosey (Aug 13, 2008)

Seems as though thr Mark line is kind of like Avon or Marykay and i was curious if anyone here did it? .

I work at a desk job and am moving and would LOVE to do makeup on the side to make extra money, but im not sure how to get started, so i thought i could start selling other products and doing makeovers first?

I would rather just do makeup on the side and not sell some one else's products, but how can i start doign makeup on the side without working for someone? 

Also, im not licensed. Its just an expensive hobby of mine and i'd love doing it.


----------



## yummiebitez (Aug 13, 2008)

You can definitely do freelance work on the side. I think it depends on what state you're in whether or not you need to be licensed. You might want to check on that. You can start off by handing out your business cards to your friends or other potential customers. Tell your friends to spread the word. Let them know you do makeup. Then you can start building your portfolio! You don't have to sell makeup unless you want to.


----------



## RoseyPosey (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummiebitez* 

 
_You can definitely do freelance work on the side. I think it depends on what state you're in whether or not you need to be licensed. You might want to check on that. You can start off by handing out your business cards to your friends or other potential customers. Tell your friends to spread the word. Let them know you do makeup. Then you can start building your portfolio! You don't have to sell makeup unless you want to._

 

Thats what i figured. Im moving to TN so i will check that out. My brother owns a home there and my parents live in TN in the same town so i knwo my brothers friends' wives would let me have a makeup party. i woudl really like to teach technique and do makeup because so many girls espeically in their 20s dotn really know how to apply makeup. i will definitely do that. thanks so much!


----------



## mslips (Aug 15, 2008)

I sold Avon and Mark for 3 years, it was great because the extra cash but also the demo prices you get...you get to know what's comin out before everyone else and get it for really cheap. Mark is the same company as Avon but marketed more towards teens. I love mark! and Avon, i personally think it's easier to sell than mary kay not only because of price, but variety...mark kay has only skincare and makeup while avon has more like shoes, clothes, jewelry, fragrance, holiday things...lots of stuff. Avon always has good deals and clearance items. I miss selling that!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 15, 2008)

One thing you might need to be aware of is that there are several people that sell Avon and many people already have a "consultant" that they buy from =)


----------



## RoseyPosey (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_One thing you might need to be aware of is that there are several people that sell Avon and many people already have a "consultant" that they buy from =)_

 

yes i know that. And one of the reasons i feel i dont want to do it because when i used to use MaryKay products, my "consultant" was the most annoying person on the planet. i dont want to be "that" person, but in TN you need a license to do makeup so i think my hobby may stay just that


----------



## BEA2LS (May 19, 2009)

i'm going to bump this.. as i said like 98 times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i cannot find a second job for the life of me and am starting to get creative.. i was thinking of selling avon (more avon than mark, because i think it's a bigger brand..) anyone have suggestions? i'm not allowed to sell at work and my friends are all broke like me. but i know i can set-up an online shop.. has anyone ever did that? i'm also considering selling it at a local flea market. any suggestions at all? opinions? this is one of many things that is going through my mind to make money (don't worry, all are legal lol)


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 8, 2009)

I sort of sell Mark. I say "sort of" because I'm not very active doing it... At one point I was much more active and earned a lot more in sales. Over the past year-and-a-half I've really let it go to the back burner. But with the economy the way it is, I might have to jump back in!

Here's some of my notes:
- It's a way to earn a little money on the side
- Good discount for yourself
- Gives you another way to stay in touch with the beauty industry
- Many customers were responsive to the fact that I'm an MUA
- Many MUA clients turned in to Mark customers (and vice-versa)
- Because Mark is not a professional brand and I couldn't use it on most jobs, it started to move down on my priority (and faves) list
- Obviously, when I stopped putting effort into it, sales went down
- Many customers are attracted to the variety, adorable packaging, and reasonable prices
- You really have to put yourself out there to earn that business
- Potential to reap high earnings for a small investment

Some basic Mark earnings strategies
- Make the most of your online store
- Tell everyone you know!
- Wear the products
- Use mass marketing (like at the flea market, anything that will earn you multiple sales for a one-off effort)

HTH, and maybe I'll see some of you around the Mark forums!


----------



## jennyfee (Dec 12, 2009)

Just be careful!! I ended up spending more than I earned every campain... I stopped selling the products because of that, it was ridiculous...


----------



## crystrill (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm a mark rep but I buy more than I ever sell. The discount gets me every time. I mainly just buy accessories and clothes though. If you sell Avon, they allow you to sell both brands. With mark, its mark only. Avon kinda sells itself though compared to mark. To be honest, my favorite thing about mark are the forums... and the wonderful people on there that I've met.


----------



## hairbands4ever (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Crystrill, you answered a question I hadn't even asked yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was wondering if you sign up for one, if you're signed up for both, because I was looking at the mark website and it allows you to pay the fee and sign up online, but for Avon it looks like you have to submit your info and have someone call you. I'd like to be able to sell both so I think I'll sign up through Avon!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Feb 5, 2010)

I've never sold it, but a friend of mine did. I was actually quite surprised at the quality of their products compared to the price. _Very_ reasonable prices! And their liquid eye liner is some of the best I've ever used!!! I didn't care much for the eyeshadows, but pretty much everything else was great.

My friend enjoyed selling it and made decent money - but like others have said, you end up buying a lot for youself


----------



## emeraldgreen (Feb 5, 2010)

I just started my own Mark business... I haven't had any customers yet but I am spreading the word out there. Good Luck!


----------



## jessmarkgirl (Mar 25, 2013)

mark is such a GREAT way to earn money on the side! I am currently a mark girl and I LOVE it! Besides making extra money every month I'm also earning free beauty and fashion products which is a huge plus for me!  Mark has made me feel like I'm a business woman, has brought me tons of self confidence and I have learned so much about mark.eting and have met some AMAZING women along the way. I am a stay at home mom and the only reason I am able to stay at home is because I am making a part time income on the side to be at home with my children. I do NOT have a licsence! ANYONE can sell mark and be successful at it, just put your mind to it and be reMARK.able!  I would LOVE to help you and anyone become an amazing mark girl, it's so fun and easy!


----------

